# Froschbiss



## geha (2. März 2009)

Hallo 

mein letztjähriger __ Froschbiss sieht ziemlich braun aus 
Frage soll ich den sofort rausnehmen oder warten bis sich neuer gebildet
hat? Bildet sich der neue Froschbiss aus den alten Pflanzen?

Gruß Georg


----------



## Christian und Frauke (2. März 2009)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Hallo Georg,
warum sofort rausnehmen
Es ist fast noch Februar :smokiwarte ab und lass die Natur erst mal arbeiten,
rausreißen kannste nur einmal!
Hab Geduld das wird schon:smoki


----------



## Christine (2. März 2009)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Hallo Georg,

kannst Du rausnehmen. Guckst Du:



> _Die Rosettenverbände treiben nur während der Vegetationsperiode an der Wasseroberfläche. Im Herbst bilden sich etwa einen Zentimeter lange, stärkereiche, außen hornartig verfestigte Winterknospen (Turionen). Diese lösen sich ab und sinken auf den Gewässergrund, während die übrigen Sprossteile absterben. Im kommenden Spätfrühling (April/Mai) entwickeln sich aus den Winterknospen neue Pflanzen, die zur Oberfläche aufsteigen. Die vegetative Vermehrung durch Ausläufer und Winterknospen ist für die Art wesentlich bedeutender als die geschlechtliche Reproduktion (vergleiche auch  Krebsschere)_.


(Quelle: Wikipedia)


----------



## Christian und Frauke (2. März 2009)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Oh,Oh,hab ich da vieleicht Froschbiss und __ Froschlöffel :__ nase:nase:nase

Danke Christine


----------



## geha (3. März 2009)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Ok danke Blumenelse und Christine
da werde ich noch abwarten bis das ganze Eis weggetaut ist
und dann alles rauskeschern

Gruß Georg


----------



## Christine (3. März 2009)

*AW:  Froschbiss*



geha schrieb:


> Ok danke Blumenelse und Christine
> da werde ich noch abwarten bis das ganze Eis weggetaut ist
> und dann alles rauskeschern
> 
> Gruß Georg




Oh, bitte, gern geschehen. 

_Ähm, hüstel_, auch wenn es manchmal einen anderen Anschein hat: Blumenelse und Christine sind ein und dieselbe Person.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. März 2009)

*AW: Froschbiss*



geha schrieb:


> Ok danke Blumenelse und Christine



Der war Gut! 

.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (3. März 2009)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Hallo Volker,
hat die Else schon verdient das doppelte Lob

Wer wie ich dummes Zeug schreibt kriegt höchstens:rotekarte


----------



## geha (6. März 2009)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

uuuppppps 

Blumenelse = Christine / Christian und Frauke = Christian

leichte Verwechselung 

Gruß Georg


----------



## danyvet (4. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Liebe Leute,

ich hab mich soooo gefreut, dass mein Froschbiss den Winter überlebt hat  (mein Teich wurde voriges Jahr im Juni angelegt), aber jetzt haben wir schon Anfang Juni und er wird und wird nicht grün, hat immer noch diese rotbraunen Blätter. Was fehlt meinem Wasser, oder was hat es zuviel??? 
Es gibt auch noch weitere Pflanzen, die mir Sorgen machen. :? Zb. der bunte __ Kalmus, der hat 3 oder 4 Blätter bekommen, ca. 10cm lang und jetzt tut sich seit über einem Monat nix mehr, im Gegenteil, eines der Blätter ist schon am absterben. Auch der __ Froschlöffel hat nur wenige gaaanz kleine (ca. 3cm) lange Blätter und sonst nix (aber der ist wenigstens grün).
Die Krebsscheren sind zwar mehr geworden, eine hab ich in einer Tiefe von ca. einem halben Meter, die hat 3 oder 4 "Junge", die aber auch nicht wirklich grün werden, sind auch so rotstichig, so wie gaaanz junge Blätter, aber das schon seit mehreren Wochen, werden einfach nicht grün und kräftig. 
Über die Wassernuss will ich erst gar nicht anfangen zu raunzen... 
Was ist da los???


----------



## Teicher (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Hallo alle,  Mein Froschbiss ist auch so bräunlich, aber ich mach mir nichts draus, weil ich immerwieder neue "Bisse" entdecke und die sind genau so.  Bisher so an die 30 Froschbisse (Bissen?) altes __ Froschlöffel ist schön gross, und neue pflanzen sind blos 'ne paar cm. hoch.  Auch Krebsscheren sind noch mehr braun wie grün aber das wird schon, alles braucht seine zeit.
Grüsse an alle,  Jimmy


----------



## elkop (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

hi leut,
mein froschbiss schaut so aus, und es geht ihm gut und er gedeiht .


----------



## danyvet (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Hallo liebe Leute,

hab diesen alten Thread wieder mal ausgegraben und hab mich über mein posting vom Vorjahr gewundert, weil ich mich so absolut nicht mehr erinnern konnte, dass mein Froschbiss überlebt hatte, aber je öfter ich es las, desto mehr kam es mir in Erinnerung, dass ich ja wirklich Anfang letzten Jahres einen Froschbiss hatte, der dann aber abgestorben ist. Heuer ist keiner mehr gekommen.
Jetzt hab ich von Eugen einen bekommen, der im Moment grad im Flachwasser frei schwimmt.
Meine Frage, die ich ursprünglich stellen wollte, hat sich jetzt eigentlich eh schon erübrigt  ich wollte fragen, woraus sich diese Winterknospen denn eigentlich entwickeln, aus der Blüte oder was? Aber da ich bei meinem ersten Froschbiss keine Blüte hatte, er aber im nächsten Jahr wieder kam, wirds wohl nicht aus der Blüte sein 
Tja, was soll ich jetzt eigentlich fragen  hmmm... dort wo mein (Eugen´s Ex-) Froschbiss jetzt schwimmt, ist nicht wirklich tolles Substrat drunter, eher nur so komischer Schmodder und Steine. Reicht das für die Winterknospen oder soll ich ihm noch Sand druntertun? Oder wirklich eintopfen?
Eugen, falls du das liest, du hast es mir zwar gesagt, aber ich habs jetzt wieder vergessen und war mir nicht sicher, ob ich deine Ratschläge bzgl. Froschbiss jetzt mit denen bzgl. der __ Seekanne verwechsle


----------



## Inken (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Hi Dany!

Ich habe im letzten Herbst meinen Froschbiss aus der Flachwasserzone gepflückt und ins Tiefe geworfen..  .. weil ich dachte: wenn schon überwintern, dann besser frostfrei.

Gedankt hat er's mir in diesem Jahr mit unzähligen Kindeln.

Muss also geklappt haben!


----------



## elkop (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

ich bin zwar kein pflanzenfachmensch, aber ich denke, extrawürschtln brauchst du deinem froschbiss keine machen. achte nur darauf, dass du im frühjahr die knospen nicht mit irgendwelchem aufsteigendendem müll abkescherst, bevor sie die kleinen füßchen wegstrecken und man mit viel fantasie den zukünftigen froschbiss erkennen kann.


----------



## Eugen (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

@ Dany

eintopfen muß du den nicht. Es reicht, wenn er etwas Substrat unter sich hat.

@Inken
Ich mach im Herbst immer ne kleine Wanne mit Erde halb voll,füll sie mit Wasser und leg den FB oben drauf. Die Wanne friert total durch und im nächsten Jahr hab ich so die schönsten Pflanzen. Es geht aber wohl auch anders.
Ob das ganz ohne Substrat funzt,kann ich nicht beurteilen,da ich keinen Teich/Mini ohne Substrat habe.


----------



## danyvet (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Danke, meine Lieben!
Eugen: das geht echt? tust du dann Teichwasser in die Wanne oder füllst ihn einfach mit Leitungswasser? Welches Substrat gibst du da rein (Erde hast geschrieben, aber was für eine, Teicherde oder einfach vom Garten)? Wie groß ist die Wanne (sag jetzt nicht, das hängt davon ab, wieviel FB du da rein tust  )?

edit: @Elke: da muss man sich bei mir keine Sorgen machen, ich kescher nicht so einfach massigst was raus, ich sortier alles fein säuberlich mit 2 Pinzetten, damit ich keine Kleinstviecherln (1mm Libellenlarven etc.) umbringe  ich weiß, ich bin ein bissl :crazy


----------



## Eugen (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

@ Dany,

nein,du bist überhaupt nicht wissensdurstig  

Leitungs - oder Regenwasser. Teichwasser zu nehmen wäre mir zu umständlich 
Gartenerde,Lehmerde, was halt so rumliegt.
Die Wannen haben so ca. 35 Liter Fassungsvermögen.


----------



## Kuni99 (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Hallo Dany,

hier kannst Du sehen, wo der Froschbiss seine Winterknospen anlegt.
 
Ich habe ein Stück auf einem Seerosenblatt drapiert. Links ist die Rosette, nach rechts geht ein Ausläufer and dessen Ende die Winterknospe sitzt. Die Idee mit den Blüten war gar nicht so verkehrt, denn so ist es bei der Kaldesie (_Alisma parnassifolium_). Die Winterknospen brauchen natürlich gar kein Substrat, für die Pflanzen ist ein wenig Substrat von Vorteil, ohne bleiben sie sehr mickrig.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## danyvet (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Danke Eugen!  so ist das halt mit uns Naturwissenschaftler 
wir wollen alles ganz genau wissen. Bist du da eine Ausnahme? Du hast vermutlich schon vergessen wie das ist, wenn man noch Teich-Jugendlicher ist  bist ja schon ein alter Hase. Natürlich nur, was Teiche betrifft 

Kai: hmmm, das widerspricht jetzt dem, was Eugen sagt. Aber schaden kann Substrat ja sicher nicht 
Und danke für das Foto! Diese schwarze Kugel also...toll, jetzt kann ichs mir endlich vorstellen


----------



## danyvet (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Froschbiss*



habe soeben 3 junge Froschbisse entdeckt!!! und zwar alle 3 an verschiedensten Ecken im Teich. So ziemlich nicht dort, wo ich den letzten im Herbst hatte 
Juhuuu!!!  Ich hoffe, er mickert nicht wieder so, bei meinem Nitratmangel.... :?


----------



## Springmaus (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Hallo,

  ich hab mal grad gar keine Ahnung was ich da für eine Pflanze habe 

oder sind das keine Seerosenblätter ?

Bild ist leider nicht so gut. Ging leider nicht besser.

 

Gruß Doris


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Servus Doris

Du bist im "Froschbiss-Thread" ... können daher keine Seerosenblätter sein 

Nachdem die Überwinterungsknospen absinken ... werden sie nach dem Überwintern als Pflänzchen wieder an die Teichoberfläche kommen


----------



## Springmaus (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Oh je das sollte heißen " Oder sind das Seerosenblätter "






da hast du wohl recht hab mir gedacht die Blätter sehen so ähnlich aus vielleicht

ist es ja Froschbiss?

Gruß Doris


----------



## danyvet (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Liebe Doris, 

du hast das Bild schon in einem anderen Thread auch gepostet, stimmts? Als ich es das erste mal sah, dachte ich mir nämlich "boah, der froschbiss schaut schon schön aus, schon viel größer als meiner" --->>> mein Tipp: 100% Froschbiss


----------



## Springmaus (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Hallo,
ja das war wegen Seerose !

Wusste aber nicht was das für Blätter sind  ( Dachte erst das sind
kleine Seerosenblätter ) na ja so langsam lern ich hier !

Und eines Tages weiß ich was ich für Pflanzen in meinem Teich habe 

Gruß ''Doris


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Moin!

Habe die Tage auch den ersten neuen Froschbiss entdeckt...er kommt so langsam wieder! 
Wird auch Zeit dass die Teichoberfläche wieder etwas grüner wird


----------

